# Programme création de macro pour mac



## _-zxzx-_ (9 Juin 2011)

bonjour 

est ce qu'il existe des programmes du type actionaz, macro xp... qui permette d'automatiser des actions sur mac ?

merci


----------



## Aliboron (9 Juin 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



_-zxzx-_ a dit:


> est ce qu'il existe des programmes du type actionaz, macro xp... qui permette d'automatiser des actions sur mac ?


Automator ou AppleScript ne te conviennent pas ? Pourquoi ? Quels sont précisément tes besoins ? Que font les logiciels auxquels tu fais référence (qu'apportent-ils de plus) ?


----------



## _-zxzx-_ (9 Juin 2011)

malheureusement j'ai beau cherché je trouve pas à "programmer" mon action dans automator.

ce que je cherche à faire c'est automatiser des clic de souris pour un jeu sur internet
mon action se résume à "clic sur un lien, changement d'onglet, clic sur un lien ...." et sa le plus vite possible.

j'ai trouvé un petit programme qui simule des clic de souris mais malheureusement il me reste le problème du changement d'onglet.

pour AppleScripte je connais pas mais sa nécessite des connaissance en programmation non ? alors que les exemples de programme que j'ai donné permette d'enregistrer une action "simplement" sans programmation comme une macro sur excel.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juin 2011)

_-zxzx-_ a dit:


> pour AppleScripte je connais pas mais sa nécessite des connaissance en programmation non ? alors que les exemples de programme que j'ai donné permette d'enregistrer une action "simplement" sans programmation comme une macro sur excel.



Ben AppleScript aussi, le permet  si ça a été implémenté dans le "dictionnaire" de l'application à piloter !

Mais bon, dans tous les cas, ça reste du développement, donc, ça n'a pas sa place ici ! On déménage.


----------

